# Dem's don't read



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

The latest from the Political Grapevine:

Tenet Calls Iraq War 'Wrong'?

The Herald-Palladium in Benton Harbor, Mich. reported to its readers that former CIA director George Tenet (search) told a local group that the war in Iraq is "wrong."

The story was picked up and was widely repeated by other media outlets the next day.

But the paper's managing editor now says that, according to the reporter's notes, Tenet was actually referring to CIA intelligence when he said, "just because we were wrong in Iraq, the CIA is not the dysfunctional lot the media has led you to believe."

Referring to the invasion of Iraq, the editor said Tenet went on to say, "I did not walk in and tell the president it was wrong to do. I won't say, at the end of the game when things are looking bad, that I was against it all along."

The Herald-Tribune says it will run a clarification.

Partial 'Honor'

Now that the national media are reporting that Sinclair Broadcast Group (search) has decided to air only part of the anti-Kerry documentary "Stolen Honor" as part of an hour long news program, the documentary's producer says he'll make the full version available to the public for free.

Carlton Sherwood (search) says his film will be posted on the Internet next week, and that "any media entity brave enough to air 'Stolen Honor' can contact us for a license to air the film, provided the entity will air the film in its entirety."

Axis of Evil for Bush?

The AP reported that Iran is "openly supporting" President Bush, and quotes the head of Iran's security council Hasan Rowhani (search) as saying, "We haven't seen anything good from Democrats. We do not desire to see Democrats take over."

But foreign press outlets saw Rowhani's comments differently. Under a headline reading "Kerry or Bush, makes no difference to Iran," the AFP cites another quote from Rowhani: "It makes no difference for us which of the two parties wins the elections."

Ditching the Debate

Democratic congressional candidate Maria Parra (search) walked out of her only debate with incumbent Mark Souder (search), saying she was overcome with stage fright.

The first-time candidate from northeastern Indiana had barely begun her opening statement in the taped debate when she abruptly left the set.

After asking most observers to leave, Parra again failed to get through the first question, saying "I just can't do this. I'm sorry."

Parra says that backing out of the debate will hurt her politically, but hopes voters will understand.

Her opponent, meanwhile, told reporters, "I believe she was just very nervous."


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Why is it necissary to have the director of the CIA dictate your feelings on the morality of the Iraq war. It was the wrong war, we have now given up the capture of Osama. In the words of the great Reagan "you better off now than you were four years ago" I think not.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

It isn't necessary to have the CIA director dictate my feelings, cuz we feel the same, I know, the wrong war, the wrong place, the wrong time. Wasn't that long ago that Kerry felt the same way. Now he's switched his tune for political reasons, as far as I am concerned I am better off. :lol:


----------

